# besseae 'Smokin' x 'Colossal'



## Chicago Chad (Mar 27, 2017)

A new clone for me, but one that has become rather popular. My flavum clone from Tom, 'Green Gold' is in spike as well. I am thinking about putting pollen from it on this one since it is a strong plant. The color is more accurate in the first pic.


----------



## coronacars (Mar 27, 2017)

That looks sweet!


----------



## phrag guy (Mar 27, 2017)

nice one


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 27, 2017)

What's the goal of crossing a flavum to this plant? I'm just curious. 

The flower is pretty, for sure, and it looks like it has decent shape.


----------



## John M (Mar 27, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Mar 27, 2017)

> What's the goal of crossing a flavum to this plant? I'm just curious.


Color variation with some paler oranges but I am not set on it. Just a thought


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 27, 2017)

The F2 cross might yield flavums with better shape and growth


----------



## Dandrobium (Mar 27, 2017)

Thats a very nice one! Great shape and nice color too


----------



## abax (Mar 27, 2017)

Very, VERY nice. The wide petals make this one stand out
quite well.


----------



## Peru (Mar 28, 2017)

Amazing! tnx for sharing!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 29, 2017)

Very nice cross!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 1, 2017)

Yay besseae. Don't muddle them. A better cross for strength and vigor would be x dalessandroi.


----------



## OrchidIsa (Apr 1, 2017)

What a perfect phrag!! :clap:


----------



## blondie (Apr 1, 2017)

What a beauty great plant and flower you have


----------



## eaborne (Apr 1, 2017)

Beautiful!


----------



## Tom-DE (Apr 3, 2017)

Nice photos of a lovely species.


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 4, 2017)

Very nice indeed. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 5, 2017)

Very nice one!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 5, 2017)

Nice bessie. Whatcha gonna call your clone?


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 6, 2017)

Lovely.

Thanks for posting.


----------

